# 5 Sept 09:  Yannick Pepin, Jean-Francois Drouin, R.I.P.



## davidk (7 Sep 2009)

From CBC News, with the usual disclaimers.
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/09/06/afghanistan-canada.html

2 Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan


Two more Canadian soldiers were killed in a roadside bomb explosion Sunday in southern Afghanistan, the military said.

Since 2002, 129 Canadian soldiers now have been killed serving in the Afghanistan mission. One Canadian diplomat and two aid workers have also died in action.

The latest victims were identified as Maj. Yannick Pepin, 36, and Cpl. Jean-Francois Drouin, 21, who were killed around noon local time. Both were members of the 5 Combat Engineer Regiment.

Five others were injured in the incident. The two soldiers were riding in an armoured vehicle as part of a military convoy travelling on a road southwest of Kandahar city.

Deputy task force commander Col. Roch Lacroix said both men embodied "patience and determination."


----------



## Lil_T (7 Sep 2009)

Damn.

Condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2009)

RIP Troops....

Our condolences to the families of our comrades.....


----------



## basrah (7 Sep 2009)

dammit. We go a couple weeks without bad news and I start to get a bit complacent. News like this is just tragic.


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2009)

Heartfelt condolences from my wife and I to the brave soldiers and their families.


----------



## erik.hillis (7 Sep 2009)

Terrible news.

*RIP*

If anyone would like to take a moment, please leave a message on the individuals memorial page on my website: here and here.


----------



## Raye (7 Sep 2009)

RIP soldiers.  My thanks to you, and my prayers to your families.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Sep 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family and comrades of both these men.  It was not news that I wanted to hear upon arrival back at CM after the HLTA.   I am gutted once again.  Fair winds and following seas, comrades.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Sep 2009)

I am wishing the wounded a speedy recovery.

As for the two KIA's, this is always such bad news, and I feel I am sounding like a broken record.

Tonight I am thinking of mates left behind, and family back in dear ole Canada.

OWDU


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Sep 2009)

To hear this never gets any easier......

May your family find peace in knowing that you were trying to make the world a better place.  

There is not greater gift one man can give.   

RIP boys

Robin :yellow:
Chimo!


----------



## manhole (7 Sep 2009)

Our condolences to the families and friends........RIP.........your sacrifice will not be forgotten..........


----------



## C/10 (7 Sep 2009)




----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2009)

Two Canadian soldiers killed in IED blast
Updated Mon. Sep. 7 2009 6:43 AM ET


KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- The deadliest foe facing NATO soldiers travelling the roads of this war-torn nation claimed two more Canadian lives Sunday. 

A powerful roadside bomb blast hit an armoured vehicle that was part of a Canadian convoy on a road southwest of Kandahar, bringing to 129 the total number of Canadian soldiers who have died as part of the Afghan mission since it began in 2002. 

Killed in the explosion were 36-year-old Maj. Yannick Pepin and Cpl. Jean-Francois Drouin, 21 who were killed by an the IED explosion around noon local time in the Dand district, southwest of Kandahar city on Sunday. 

Both men were members of the 5 Combat Engineer Regiment and were stationed in Valcartier, Que. 

"Today the entire task force is mourning our fallen comrades," an emotional Col. Roch Lacroix, deputy commander for Task Force Kandahar said late Sunday night with the cenotaph marking each of Canada's fallen soldiers clearly visible in the background. 

"Saying goodbye to Yannick and Jean-Francois so prematurely is hard for me, it is hard for their friends, and it's hard for their families," Lacroix said. 

"Engineers like Yannick and Jean-Francois....put in a great deal of effort in Afghanistan where they're denying the ability of the insurgents to kill innocent victims on a large scale or simply reconstructing a bridge, roads, schools with their Afghan partners." 

Five others were also injured but their conditions are not serious said Lacroix who noted one had already been released from hospital. 

The IEDs have been the cause of death in the large majority of Canada's battlefield casualties. They are cheap, easy to make and allow the Taliban to exact a high price on NATO troops without ever having to show their faces. 

Lacroix spoke fondly of the two fallen warriors. 

"Nothing comes easy here and it takes patience and determination - two qualities that both men embodied. Today is the time to grieve but tomorrow we will continue our work to better the lives of Afghans." 

Pepin had been in the Canadian Forces for a decade and took great pride in the mission and was devoted to helping and supporting his troops. He leaves behind his partner Annie and two children - Alexandra and Charles. 

Pepin also possessed human values and remarkable compassion explained Lacroix. 

"Proof of this was when he was on patrol once and stopped his vehicle to take a kite out of the antenna from his vehicle. He handed it to the small Afghan child who thought it had been lost. That day he carried a big grin," remembered Col. Lacroix. 

"Yannick was a man of action who was always involved in things and put his personal interests second. We miss him enormously." 

Drouin was already showing great promise with his military career. He was known as 'Big Drou' to his friends and remembered as somone who liked to make others laugh. 

"Jean-Francois was a very generous man with a big heart," Lacroix said. "As big a heart as the three pieces of steel he liked to lift in the gymnasium." 

Drouin was an exemplary soldier who was able to show his capacities as a leader when he had the occasion," said Lacroix. 

"He received an accelerated promotion to corporal just before coming out on what was sadly his last mission." 

Drouin is survived by his partner Audrey. 

It has been five weeks since a roadside bomb attack in the Zhari district claimed the lives of two other Canadian soldiers. 

Sapper Matthieu Allard, 21, of the 5th Combat Engineers Regiment and his friend, Cpl. Christian Bobbitt, died in a roadside bomb attack. 

Allard and Bobbitt, both combat engineers, were in Afghanistan with the 2e Batallion of the Royal 22e Regiment, based in Valcartier, Que. 

They had dismounted from their vehicle to secure the area after an initial blast near the town of Senjaray, when they were killed by a second explosion. 

A three-man Societe Radio-Canada television crew was part of the convoy but were not hurt. They refused requests for interviews.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2009)

Maj. Yannick Pepin is shown in this undated handout photo. Two Canadian soldiers Pepin, 36 and Cpl. Jean-Francois Drouin, 21, were killed by roadside bomb blast in Afghanistan on Sept. 6, 2009. (Department of National Defence)






Cpl. Jean-Francois Drouin is shown in this undated handout photo. Two Canadian soldiers Maj. Yannick Pepin, 36 and Drouin, 21, were killed by roadside bomb blast in Afghanistan on Sunday Sept. 6, 2009.(Department of National Defence)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2009)

News Release
Two Canadian soldiers killed and five injured in an explosive device strike
CEFCOM NR–09.023 - September 6, 2009

OTTAWA– Two Canadian soldiers were killed and five injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle in the vicinity of Dand District, approximately 14 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City at around 12:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on 6 September 2009.

Killed in action was Corporal Jean-François Drouin from 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group based in Valcartier, Quebec. 

Killed in action was Major Yannick Pépin also from 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group based in Valcartier, Quebec.

The injured members were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield and are in good condition. The identities of the injured members will not be released. 

Our thoughts and condolences go to the family and friends of our fallen comrades. 

Canadian soldiers and their ANSF partners work together for the greater good of Afghanistan. Security operations sometimes require a heavy price to be paid, but the challenge we face cannot deter us from our ultimate goal and commitment we have toward Afghans.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Corporal Jean-François Drouin and Major Yannick Pépin
September 7, 2009

OTTAWA— My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were saddened to hear of the death of Corporal Jean-François Drouin and Major Yannick Pépin, both from 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as members of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based in Valcartier, Quebec. An improvised explosive device detonated near their armored vehicle while they were southwest of Kandahar. This terrible strike also injured five other members, who were evacuated by helicopter.

Our Canadian Forces soldiers deployed to one of the most dangerous areas of Afghanistan continue to demonstrate extraordinary selflessness and courage. Our thoughts are with them at all times, as we know to what point they brave danger daily and make every effort to lend a helping hand to a people deprived of the most basic rights. We cannot remain indifferent in the face of the altruism and sense of duty displayed by these exceptional men and women.  

We join all Canadians at this painful time in offering our most sincere condolences to the families and loved ones of Corporal Drouin and Major Pépin. We extend to them our deepest sympathy. We also want to wish a quick recovery to the five injured members of this convoy. May they recover from this adversity under the best conditions. Our hearts are with them. 

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Annabelle Cloutier
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-993-2569
www.gg,ca 
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


Statement from the Prime Minister of Canada
7 September 2009
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

"To the family and friends of Corporal Jean-François Drouin and Major Yannick Pépin, who died today in Afghanistan, I offer my sincerest condolences. Be reassured that an entire country stands behind you at this difficult time.

Corporal Jean-François Drouin and Major Yannick Pépin died when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle in the vicinity of Dand District. Five other Canadian Forces members were injured in this cowardly attack, and I send them my wishes for a speedy recovery.

I join with Canadians who proudly support our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they courageously risk their lives every day to bring peace and security to the people of Afghanistan.

The sacrifices of these soldiers will not be forgotten and this tragic event will not deter us from continuing to help Afghans rebuild their country.

Real, measurable progress has been made in Afghanistan, but much remains to be done. It is only through the hard work, dedication and sacrifice of remarkable Canadians like Corporal Jean-François Drouin and Major Yannick Pépin that Afghanistan will once again flourish and stand on its own.

Let us never forget these brave men, whose self-sacrifice served to make life better for others.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen, and here's hoping for a quick and full recovery for the wounded.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2009)

Words fail me.  Condolences to those left behind.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Sep 2009)

Stand easy, brothers. CHIMO


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Sep 2009)

Prayers out to the families of Maj Pepin and Cpl Drouin. Rest in Peace.


----------



## missing1 (7 Sep 2009)

Our prayers and condolences to family and friends left behind.

Dave & Nancee Payne


----------



## R933ex (7 Sep 2009)

RIP


----------



## gun runner (7 Sep 2009)

To our fearless fallen, Rest in Peace. To the wounded, a speedy recovery. To the Regiment, my  sincere condolences on your lost brethren. And to the families of all, a noble sacrifice that will not be forgotten, my most sincere condolences. Ubique


----------



## Sapper6 (7 Sep 2009)

As a sapper, my thoughts are with my brethren who have fallen and those who survived.  God speed.

S6


----------



## SARgirl (7 Sep 2009)

The fallen soldiers and their loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## observor 69 (7 Sep 2009)

Two of Canada's finest killed doing their duty as they saw it.


----------



## fire_guy686 (7 Sep 2009)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Steve_D (7 Sep 2009)

My condolences.  RIP soldiers.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Sep 2009)

News Release
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Deaths of Major Yannick Pepin and Corporal Jean-François Drouin
NR–09.078 - September 7, 2009

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the deaths of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

“The Canadian Forces and the Department of National Defence mourn the deaths of Major Yannick Pépin and Corporal Jean-François Drouin, who made the ultimate sacrifice today in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers go out to their loved ones in this time of grief, and to the five other Canadian Forces members injured in this attack.

Major Pépin and Corporal Drouin died when an improvised explosive device detonated near the vehicle in which they were travelling in the Dand District, southwest of Kandahar. 

Their tragic passing illustrates some of the risks that the selfless men and women of the Canadian Forces face every day in carrying out their duties.

Canada is in Afghanistan as part of a UN-sanctioned mission to help build a stable, democratic, and self-sufficient society. Progress toward this goal cannot be made in an unstable security environment. Our Canadian Forces members are playing a key role in this NATO-led mission, helping improve the security situation in order to create the conditions necessary for Afghans to live normal lives. 

Major Pépin and Corporal Drouin were helping to bring back hope to a population that has seen much hardship and turmoil.

This is a tragic loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.

-30- 

Major Yannick Pépin and Corporal Jean-François Drouin were members of 5e Régiment du génie de combat, based at CFB Valcartier.


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Sep 2009)

CHIMO brother beavers, your loss will not be forgotten.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (7 Sep 2009)

This never gets easy for me to hear, rest in peace soldiers there will always be a place for you in my heart.  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2009)

From _Stars & Stripes_, with photos:


> Two fallen Canadian soldiers were honored Sunday during a ceremony at Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan.
> 
> Maj. Yannick Pepin, 36, and Cpl. Jean-Francois Drouin, 21, of the 51st Field Engineer Squadron, were killed Saturday when a bomb struck their vehicle during a combat patrol in Kandahar province’s Dand district.
> 
> Pepin, the squadron commander, is the highest-ranking Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan to date. Canada has lost 129 soldiers in the war so far....


----------



## Jammer (7 Sep 2009)

Rest in Peace comrades.


----------



## a78jumper (8 Sep 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for all who are hurting as a result of this tragedy.


----------



## leroi (8 Sep 2009)

Another sad day for Canada ....

Condolences to the family, military family and friends of Major Pepin and Corporal Drouin.

Prayers for the quick and speedy recovery of their wounded comrades.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2009)

News Release
Our Fallen Comrades Return Home
LFCA MA 09-010 - September 8, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrades, Major Yannick Pépin and Corporal Jean-François Drouin, will return home to Canada on Wednesday, September 9, 2009.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Wednesday, September 9 at 2:00 p.m.

What:    At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be the Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Vice Chief of the Defence Staff, Vice-Admiral Denis Rouleau and other dignitaries.

Major Pépin and Corporal Drouin, bothfrom 5e Régiment du génie de combat were serving as members of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group based in Valcartier, Quebec. They were killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle in the vicinity of Dand District, approximately 14 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City at around 12:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on 6 September 2009. Five other Canadian soldiers were injured 

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors: 

Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2009)

http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2009/09/09/10809656.html#/news/canada/2009/09/09/pf-10809656.html


----------



## BlueJingo (10 Sep 2009)

Rest in Peace  

Gone but not Forgotten


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (10 Sep 2009)

Rest in Peace Soldiers


----------



## wildman0101 (10 Sep 2009)

rest in peace soldiers  
you will not be forgotton  
speedy recovery to the wounded  :yellow:
condolences to family,, comrades and friends  

               scoty b


----------

